# Haute Route Guide Recommendation



## kroush (Jan 4, 2005)

I have skied the last 5 or 6 Springs with Eric Charamel and recommend him highly. He can be reached through www.initial-snow.com or at [email protected]

We are doing the classic Haute Route again this Spring, maybe with two different groups.


----------

